# Erven Lucas BOLS 4 Chamber value??



## Poy (Jul 29, 2011)

Can anyone help put a fair market value on this?

 Bottom marked "Erven Lucas BOLS Amsterdam"

 This is one bottle that has four separate chambers inside of it for four different liqueurs. They are Cherry Brandy, Kummel, White Curacao, and Creme De Menthe as the labels say.  
 Size: The bottle is roughly 11 inches tall and between five to six inches wide.
 I do not have the toppers to this.  
 One recently was seen on the television show Pawn Stars but it had no labels or markings.


----------



## botlguy (Jul 30, 2011)

To me, as an AVID historical bottle collector, it's WORTHLESS.

 JUNK!


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello Poy,

 Welcome to the A-BN, and thanks for bringing this novelty bottle. Right up there with the Ballerina Bols, almost.

 They're not my cup of Curacao, either. There's another different variant:






 for sale at @ This Place for $32.


----------



## Poy (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome surfaceone, I have a feeling I'm going to really enjoy this forum.  
 I've been offered around $80.00 for this item and turned it down.  I guess I should go find them and see if they still want it.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 30, 2011)

Run, don't walk...


----------



## Poy (Jul 31, 2011)

LOL.  Thanks.

 Am I allowed to roll?   Walking or running seems a bit out of the question for me.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 31, 2011)

> television show Pawn Stars


 
 Hi,
 I would label that show "for entertainment purposes only". Not to be used for real collecting information.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello and welcome Poy;  I have ended up with two of these bottles and one w/o stoppers.  The one without stoppers, I gave to my best bottle friend - who now is down with the West Nile or Tick type of encephalitis, and doesn't know a bottle from a tooth pick.  We are going to see him soon, but we can't even be sure he will know us.  
 > Life can be cruel and hard to handle.  
 The interest I have in these bottles, is trying to know and understand how four parisons can be blown in one mold successfully.  If anyone knows of a descriptive reading on the subject - please fill me in.  RED Matthews


----------

